# Thomas Watson: "Make spending your time a matter of conscience"



## au5t1n (Jan 4, 2010)

This was convicting for me, so I thought I'd share it:



> _Question_: But what shall we do that we may be godly?
> _Answer_: I shall briefly lay down some rules or helps to godliness:
> ...
> 5. _Make spending your time a matter of conscience_: 'redeeming the time' (_Eph. 5:16_). Many people fool away their time, some in idle visits, others in recreations and pleasures which secretly bewitch the heart and take it away from better things. What are our golden hours for but to attend to our souls? Time misspent is not time lived but time lost. Time is a precious commidity. A piece of wax in itself is not worth much, but when it is affixed to the label of a will and conveys an estate, it is of great value. Thus, time simply in itself is not so considerable, but as salvation is to be worked out in it, and a conveyance of heaven depends on using it well, it is of infinite concern.


-Thomas Watson, _The Godly Man's Picture_, Puritan Paperbacks, Banner of Truth Trust, pp. 206-207


----------



## coramdeo (Jan 4, 2010)

My pastor just preached this topic this Sunday!


----------



## Pergamum (Jan 4, 2010)

Wonderful quotes. I just counseled a young man about his future yesterday (he asked me to) and his time-management was a huge issue.


----------



## au5t1n (Jan 4, 2010)

So is mine. I have serious sloth issues that I am going to need God's help to overcome.


----------



## jambo (Jan 4, 2010)

The Godly Man's Picture is brilliant and full of such quotable quotes. I would include amongst my all time favourite books.


----------



## tt1106 (Jan 4, 2010)

Argh! Sanctification is so painful. (Initially) I'm down to basic cable now. LOL. 
Thanks for posting that, that is good stuff.


----------

